# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo

## yvon1

Ik ben op zoek naar informatie over het verband trussen myelitis en gordelroos en zodoende op dit forum terecht gekomen.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo yvon1, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Ik zie dat je al hebt gevonden waar je een bericht kon plaatsen met je vragen. Tot ziens dan op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

